# Dell Inspiron 9400 gpu and cpu upgrade



## mattaz (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello,

(correct me if i am wrong on the gpu model number(8600m?))
I have a Dell Inspiron 9400. And i know that i can upgrade the gpu to a 8600m...yet can I get a better gpu for it and will it affect the power need to operate? i am fine with the 8600m but i rather get a better one if possible.

And the CPU. what cpu (Intel Duo Core 2) is compatible with the laptop socket and will it affect the power needed to operate it? (if i upgrade to a new cpu)

so my question is:
what is the highest preforming gpu that is compatible with the Dell Inspiron 9400?

What is the highest preforming CPU that is cimpatible with the Dell Inspiron 9400?

Oh, and how much gigs of ram and hard drive space can it hold?


and please correct me if i am wrong with the model numbers...

Thank you,
Mattaz
(matt)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

GPU and CPU upgrades are not easy on laptops, what CPU And video do you currently have?
See here for the MXM graphics card upgrade> http://www.mxm-upgrade.com/

The CPU will most likely only upgrade to what Dell offered in the 9400/E1705 when new.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For Ram it will only take 2, 1gig sticks of DDR2 667 > http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=Inspiron 9400


----------



## mattaz (Mar 1, 2010)

ok i found my answer for the cpu 

and:

Video Card: 256MB NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GS


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Add up the prices your going to be close to a new one.


----------



## mattaz (Mar 1, 2010)

what can i upgrade my gpu too?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you look at this link from above?> http://www.mxm-upgrade.com/


----------



## mattaz (Mar 1, 2010)

it didn't say anything for a dell


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Contact them, they have in the past had Dell compatiable cards, unlike desktop PC's laptop hardware is custom taylored to the system for power consumption, and heat reasons.


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

The 9400/E1705 has three options for a video card. The nvidia 7900 and 7800 and then the ATI x1400. The 7900 is the best option but has been known to overheat in this machine. The ATI is a more durable choice. If you have have the 9400 that came with integrated graphics card then you will have to replace the motherboard before you can upgrade to one of the 3 other cards and is not worth the cost.


----------

